# Chicago Show...Anyone going



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just wanted to touch base and see how many forum members are attending the Chicago show in January. This forume is great and I would really like to meet everyone who has been so helpful with my new obsession. Let me know if you'll be there or if you have a booth, there are a lot of builders I would love to thank and if possible buy some baits from.
Thanks,

MS


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

It's really in Rosemont, Ill, borders Chicago. 

I've talked to the new promoter of the she-bang & he's working his arse off trying to get away from the way the shows used to be. Gone are the sham-wow guys, ginsu guys, & flitz.

I stopped going to these shows 3/4 years ago. Crap IMO. 

But this new guy is turning things around. 

Some good deals on tickets also, like 2 for 1 on Wed. Thur, & Frid. On line purchase.

Here's a link--> http://www.americasoutdoorshow.com/index.htm


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Nikster said:


> It's really in Rosemont, Ill, borders Chicago.
> 
> I've talked to the new promoter of the she-bang & he's working his arse off trying to get away from the way the shows used to be. Gone are the sham-wow guys, ginsu guys, & flitz.
> 
> ...


I'm from northern IL as well, and I feel the same way. If these guys would stick to fishing and cut out all of the other BS than everyone would attend more of these. The outdoor and fishing show in Rosemont had the same problem. It's not as bad as it used to be. We'll see how it is this year. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he was talking about this show guys, www.chicagomuskieshow.com/

I'll be there on Saturday MS, should be a good time!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry guys for the confusion, I am talking about the Musky show. Thanks for the input.


MS


----------

